# Can anyone help? -Huddersfield



## NellRosk (2 July 2013)

Hi there,

I've been looking for ages and cannot for the life of me find a small DIY yard in Huddersfield with an arena. The very few DIY's that do have facilities are massive and I just don't want to be at a huge yard. 

Does anyone know of any yards in Huddersfield that I have possibly missed?! 

Thanks in advance


----------



## EllieandGeorge (2 July 2013)

Theres quite a few but most aren't the type with websites, more local/private yards. 
Hopton horse centre is one of the bigger ones, they do have a website. 
Theres a few in Emley, blacker farm, one up just past the mast, one down benny Lane. Theres one in Clayton West, One in Skelmanthorpe, quite a few in Flockton and tonnes in Holmfirth/honley. PM me if you want any more info


----------



## NellRosk (3 July 2013)

Hi, Hopton is waaay too big  also hate the stables because horses can't see one another, just a wall?! There's Graham Sugden's in Emley but it's not DIY  and the others in Emley don't have an arena gah. Okay I will do thankyou


----------



## Janette (9 July 2013)

I came off DIY when I went to Graham's, and found that I was saving £6 a month after adding everything up.  
 I know in the overall scheme of things, that is not a lot, but when you consider your time, and the facilities, it works for me.  Plus, the idea of not having to muck out at 6am in sub zero temps in the winter is always a good one.


----------



## EllieandGeorge (10 July 2013)

eta- just pm'd you!


----------



## NellRosk (11 July 2013)

Janette said:



			I came off DIY when I went to Graham's, and found that I was saving £6 a month after adding everything up.  
 I know in the overall scheme of things, that is not a lot, but when you consider your time, and the facilities, it works for me.  Plus, the idea of not having to muck out at 6am in sub zero temps in the winter is always a good one.  

Click to expand...

That is very tempting! Maybe I should do a costing and see how much it would work out for me. Just not sure how I'd feel about someone looking after my horses for me. I think I would be the livery client from hell because I'm so fussy with how their beds etc should be! I need help


----------



## Pearlsasinger (17 July 2013)

If you want the other side of Huddersfield, Graham Sugden's old yard 'Wilderness Farm' in Outlane has an arena and does DIY.


----------



## NellRosk (19 July 2013)

Pearlsasinger said:



			If you want the other side of Huddersfield, Graham Sugden's old yard 'Wilderness Farm' in Outlane has an arena and does DIY.
		
Click to expand...

Hi thanks for that, my mum is an assessor at Georgina's so know the yard but it's a bit far


----------



## Starbuck (26 July 2013)

There are a few around upper cumberworth that have arenas and are DIY.

There is also one at Gunthwaite.

Are those areas any good? I can get you the road names/yard names if they are.


----------

